# question about NFS



## freaks (Mar 3, 2010)

hello,
i try to configure a nfs server on my freebsd box (192.168.22.43). The client computer is a fedora (192.168.22.79) box;

i put this line in the etc/export of the server

```
/usr/local/www/apache22/data/ 192.168.22.79(rw)
```

then i rebooted the server

when i try to mount on the client i have this error

```
mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.22.43:/usr/local/www/apache22/data/
```

thks


----------



## jalla (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't assume linux syntax is compatible with freebsd's exports, check the manpage.

In your case you could use this (rw is the default)


```
/usr/local/www/apache22/data/ 192.168.22.79
```


----------



## freaks (Mar 3, 2010)

jalla said:
			
		

> Don't assume linux syntax is compatible with freebsd's exports, check the manpage.
> 
> In your case you could use this (rw is the default)
> 
> ...



yes i try this in the export file

```
/usr/local/www/apache22/data/ 192.168.22.79
```
and the result is the same
this is the fstab of my fedora box

```
192.168.22.43:/usr/local/www/apache22/data/ /media/freebsd nfs user,auto,exec 0 0
```
thks


----------



## jalla (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like exports is sensitive to that trailing slash. Try to remove it, run `killall -HUP mountd`, and try another mount from the client (again without the trailing slash).


----------



## freaks (Mar 3, 2010)

yes that's it !
the slash at the end of my path
thks !


----------

